# Can you quit the local and still return to work in the future if you choose?



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

If you keep up your dues and the B.A. in the loop. All SHOULD be good.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I left my construction job for a maintenance job. Went back and signed the books 4 yrs later.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You can do whatever you want.

My old tool partner is dead set on going into maintenance as well.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

"THE ONLY WAY OUT OF THE IBEW IS IN A BODY BAG."
-Brother #2983809


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

You can continue to pay your dues and ride the books as long as you like or shelve your ticket with the IO and reinstate your ticket at a later date.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Suprised no one in the Union section has read the IBEW constitution. You can request an honary withdrawl card, that is what I did and it was granted. 

http://www.ibewminuteman.com/ibew_constitution/article-24.php


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Zog said:


> Suprised no one in the Union section has read the IBEW constitution. You can request an honary withdrawl card, that is what I did and it was granted.
> 
> http://www.ibewminuteman.com/ibew_constitution/article-24.php



Read post 6


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Read post 6


Not the same thing, you do not need to pay dues with a honorary withdrawl status.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

It's the same thing just different terminology.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> It's the same thing just different terminology.


How is paying dues and not paying dues the same thing?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> It's the same thing just different terminology.


You're either a member or you're not


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Zog said:


> How is paying dues and not paying dues the same thing?


Because either you pay your dues and stay on the list or you can shelve your ticket with the IO if you choose and go to a maintenance job or whatever and not pay any dues. Later if you want to activate your ticket you pay the fees and reinstate your ticket.


----------

